# Ablation (EP) mapping question



## coding?4u (Apr 5, 2010)

Need advice with mapping code 93613.  Navix and Carto are the systems used for 3D mapping. Many of my docs will document they used 3D mapping with Navix, while others document used Navix for mapping.  Would an auditor or someone who is not familiar with EP coding know that Navix/Carto is used exculsively for 3D mapping as one has told me, or would they simply say they did not see this documented and we over billed?  Should I know more about coding these myself to stand up in an audit and not ask my doc's to dummy the note for me?  My co-worker said Navix/Carto means nothing, they need to tell me what they did.  I appreciate any comments.  Thanks so much!


----------



## natfos6 (Jun 22, 2010)

our EP doc told us that if he dictates Navex he did 3d mapping so we bill it as well.  I think you could fight if with an auditor if they did not know that.


----------

